# Is this a cool shot, or what?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Every so often a photographer captures an image that stands out above the rest of theirs out of a collection, a shot where light exposure, composition and timing all seem to come together for that one brief second. I was luck enough to nail one of those such captures yesterday. Let me know what you think...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

missing a surfer in the pipe.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

As I said on Facebook, this is a great shot Jon. You were there at the right time and were able to walk away with an excellent shot. Looks like it must have been some good waves for the surfers that day.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

WoW!


----------

